# DVB-t usb Leadtek stick STAE MOD3000[Risolto]

## Tintenstich

Salve a tutti!

Mi hanno regalato una penna USB per la TV digitale DVB-T, Ladtek WinFast usb Dongle.....dopo un paio di ricerche e vari test credo che il chip sia STAE MOD3000 e se non sbaglio e' supportato dal kernel, l'unico problema e' che inserendo la penna usb,l'unico messaggio del kernel e' che un usb device e' stato collegato, usbview riporta device sconosciuto.....

Il bello e' che se lancio vmware con win2000 e la penna stick e' attaccata viene riconosciuta da win2k , si accende e il kernel registra il chip come appunto MOD3000,nessun modulo del kernel viene caricato.....nessuna variazione in /dev/dvb/* (ho anche una scheda dvb-s che funziona perfettamente....)

Spegnendo vmware la penna rimane accesa ma sembra non dare segni di vita.

Che sia un problema delle mie porte USB?? O che sia una penna USB da buttare??

Qualche idea??

Grazie!Last edited by Tintenstich on Sat Jul 29, 2006 1:02 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## unz

```
cd /usr/src

hg clone http://www.linuxtv.org/hg/~pb/v4l-dvb.stk3000p

cd v4l-dvb.stk3000p/

make

make install
```

poi inserisci la penna e vedi che succede nel dmesg

ps hai bisogno di hg [dev-util/mercurial]

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Tintenstich

```

uname -r|perl -ne 'if (/^([0-9]*)\.([0-9])*\.([0-9]*)(.*)$/) { printf ("VERSION=%s\nPATCHLEVEL:=%s\nSUBLEVEL:=%s\nKERNELRELEASE:=%s.%s.%s%s\n",$1,$2,$3,$1,$2,$3,$4); };' > ./.version

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

scripts/make_makefile.pl

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

creating symbolic links...

./scripts/make_kconfig.pl

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.16

VIDEO_PLANB requires version 2.6.99

VIDEO_VINO requires version 2.6.99

VIDEO_ZR36120 requires version 2.6.99

VIDEO_M32R_AR_M64278 requires version 2.6.99

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/build/scripts/kconfig/conf -m Kconfig

make[2]: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/build/scripts/kconfig/conf: Command not found

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/videodev.o

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/v4l2-common.o

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/compat_ioctl32.o

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.o

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_bit_setscl':

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:49: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_bit_setsda'

:

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:66: error: structure has no memb

er named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_i2c_probe':

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:134: error: structure has no mem

ber named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:135: error: structure has no mem

ber named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:137: error: structure has no mem

ber named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:167: error: structure has no mem

ber named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:168: error: structure has no mem

ber named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_i2c_remove'

:

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:176: error: structure has no mem

ber named `card_priv'

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

.....Mmmmm.....non sembra andare......

Dopo il make install, inserendo la penna  USB non succede nulla

----------

## Tintenstich

mi e' appena arrivata la mail dalla Leadtek nella quale dicono che il chip della penna USB e':DIBCOM DIB3000 

Mmmm....non ci capisco piu' nulla, credo di aver installato i moduli DIBCOM nel kernel.....

----------

## unz

disabilita i vari driver DVB del kernel lasciando solo questi

```
# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

```

ricompila così il kernel, reboot, e poi dai di nuovo make e make install del v4l-dvb-stk3000p

Ho una penna simile, della Toshiba, con lo stesso chipset ... ho sudato per via di errori di compilazione, ma poi ce l'ho fatta.

Stai attento agli errori [durante il make o il caricamento dei moduli] è possibile che roba vecchia sia ancora presente in /lib/modules/KERNELVERSION .. . eliminali ...

----------

## Tintenstich

si grazie! Il kernel e' gia' cosi' configurato.....

Ho letto in giro che servirebbe un file firmware da mettere in /lib/firmware o dove hotplug di solito cerce i file, ma non so dove trovarlo , so solo che si puo' estrarre il firmware da un driver windows....

----------

## unz

pardòn ... mi sono scordato di media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware, emerge e via

----------

## Tintenstich

non va , il pacchetto non contiene il firmware adatto.

Ho bisogno del firmware Leadtek....queste ditte del cazz# quando impareranno che esiste anche linux!!??

Non funzia nemmeno con vmware e win2k , di certo non partiziono il mio disco per mettere windows per una stupida penna usb.

----------

## unz

ok, ricominciamo da zero.

0. inserisci la penna

1. lsusb -v

2. dmesg

----------

## Tintenstich

```
 

lsusb             

Bus 004 Device 009: ID 0413:6025 Leadtek Research, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

```

new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

----------

## unz

La tua penna sembra essere supportata dal modulo MT2060, quello che uso anche io.

riprova la compilazione suggerita prima e incolla tutti gli errori. Per quanto riguarda il firmware, dovrebbe andare quello presente in portage.

----------

## Tintenstich

```

 make

make -C /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l 

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

echo "No version yet."

No version yet.

uname -r|perl -ne 'if (/^([0-9]*)\.([0-9])*\.([0-9]*)(.*)$/) { printf ("VERSION=%s\nPATCHLEVEL:=%s\nSUBLEVEL:=%s\nKERNELRELEASE:=%s.%s.%s%s\n",$1,$2,$3,$1,$2,$3,$4); };' > ./.version

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

scripts/make_makefile.pl

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

creating symbolic links...

./scripts/make_kconfig.pl

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.16

VIDEO_PLANB requires version 2.6.99

VIDEO_VINO requires version 2.6.99

VIDEO_ZR36120 requires version 2.6.99

VIDEO_M32R_AR_M64278 requires version 2.6.99

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/build/scripts/kconfig/conf -m Kconfig

make[2]: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/build/scripts/kconfig/conf: Command not found

make[2]: *** [allmodconfig] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

creating symbolic links...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r6/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l  modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/videodev.o

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/v4l2-common.o

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/compat_ioctl32.o

  CC [M]  /usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.o

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_bit_setscl':

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:49: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_bit_setsda':

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:66: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_i2c_probe':

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:134: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:135: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:137: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:167: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:168: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c: In function `vp3054_i2c_remove':

/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.c:176: error: structure has no member named `card_priv'

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l/cx88-vp3054-i2c.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/v4l-dvb.stk3000p/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

gentoo v4l-dvb.stk3000p # 
```

----------

## unz

ti incollo il mio .config ... quando dai il make va a compilare anche i driver v4l che non ci interessano, nello specifico per la tv via antenna.

```
[...]

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

#

# Encoders and Decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

#

# Radio Adapters

#

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

[..]
```

----------

## Tintenstich

ok dopo il make con errori do make install e installa una serie di moduli...fino qua ok.

Se inserisco la penna USB non succede nulla.

```
usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

Se inserisco moduli nel kernel dib3000-common e compagnia bella non succede nulla.....

usbview ritorna device sconosciuto

E questo succede con vmware e win2k appena inserisco la penna usb

```

Jul 26 20:44:01 gentoo usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 26 20:44:02 gentoo input: STAE MOD3000 as /class/input/input2

Jul 26 20:44:02 gentoo input: USB HID v1.11 Device [STAE MOD3000] on usb-0000:00:10.3-2

Jul 26 20:44:02 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jul 26 20:44:02 gentoo drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

----------

## unz

in teoria dovresti caricare questi moduli

```
unzWire v4l-dvb.stk3000p # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dvb_usb_dibusb_mc       6016  0 

dvb_usb_dibusb_common     9860  1 dvb_usb_dibusb_mc

mt2060                  5252  1 dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dib3000mc              15360  1 dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dib3000_common          2944  1 dib3000mc

dvb_usb                19464  2 dvb_usb_dibusb_mc,dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dvb_core               79272  1 dvb_usb

dvb_pll                12932  2 dvb_usb_dibusb_common,dvb_usb

firmware_class         10752  2 dvb_usb

```

tutti si caricano bene? 

quando fai il modprobe non hai errori?

----------

## Tintenstich

si sono tutti quelli che carico io con modprobe senza il minimo errore, ripeto , credo manchi il firmware adatto .....che viene caricato da vmware   :Sad:   ma la penna rimane assente in ogni caso.....

----------

## unz

ls -la /lib/firmware/

che tira fuori?

----------

## Tintenstich

```
gentoo ~ # ls -la /lib/firmware/

total 2030

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   1656 Jul 26 02:18 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root   4432 Jul  2 02:58 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    702 Dec 23  2004 blacklist

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   6359 Dec 23  2004 dasd.agent

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    677 Dec 23  2004 dasd.permissions

-rw-------  1 root root  18560 Dec 18  2005 dvb-dongle.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9584 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-nxt2004.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  12772 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  17532 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   8518 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-or51211.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  20108 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-sp8870.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  30555 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-tda10045.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  24478 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-fe-tda10046.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 239956 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-ttpci-01.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 430328 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-ttusb-dec-2000t.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 460448 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-ttusb-dec-2540t.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 465152 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-ttusb-dec-3000s.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  10757 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9180 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7558 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-dibusb-6.0.0.8.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7951 Jul 25 17:44 dvb-usb-dibusb-an2235-01.f

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7431 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-dtt200u-01.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   4286 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  10752 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-vp702x-01.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  10752 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   8581 Jul 26 02:18 dvb-usb-wt220u-01.fw

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1118 Dec 23  2004 firmware.agent

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   5293 Dec 23  2004 hotplug.functions

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2860 Dec 23  2004 ieee1394.agent

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   6506 Dec 23  2004 input.agent

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3219 Dec 23  2004 input.rc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3028 Dec 23  2004 net.agent

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     48 Dec 23  2004 pci

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3739 Dec 23  2004 pci.agent

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2264 Dec 23  2004 pci.rc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    677 Dec 23  2004 pnp.distmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2836 Dec 23  2004 pnp.rc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1459 Dec 23  2004 scsi.agent

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   6911 Dec 23  2004 tape.agent

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    483 Dec 23  2004 tape.permissions

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    304 Jul 25 17:01 usb

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  13466 Dec 23  2004 usb.agent

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  39306 Dec 23  2004 usb.distmap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   4364 Dec 23  2004 usb.handmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  12861 Dec 23  2004 usb.rc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    189 Dec 23  2004 usb.usermap

-rwx------  1 root root  29952 Dec 18  2005 wfdbbda.fw

-rwx------  1 root root   8320 Dec 18  2005 wfdbmodr.fw

gentoo ~ # 
```

----------

## Tintenstich

risolto....non so come ma ho risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## Tintenstich

ma...insomma...in effetti dopo il reboot la macchina e' andata in kernel-panik, recompilato il kernel ,la macchina riparte.

Inserendo i moduli con insmod ./dvb-usb* la penna viene riconosciuta ma sembra che crashi il sistema usb.

qui riporto le due versioni

prima del reboot:

```

Jul 28 22:15:39 gentoo usbcore: registered new driver dvb_usb_dibusb_mc

Jul 28 22:16:02 gentoo usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

Jul 28 22:16:02 gentoo usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 28 22:16:02 gentoo dvb-usb: found a 'Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

Jul 28 22:16:02 gentoo dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dibusb-6.0.0.8.fw'

Jul 28 22:16:02 gentoo usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 10

Jul 28 22:16:02 gentoo dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo dvb-usb: found a 'Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle' in warm state.

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo DVB: registering new adapter (Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle).

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo dib3000: Found a DiBcom 3000P.

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 3000P/M-C DVB-T)...

Jul 28 22:16:04 gentoo MT2060: successfully identified

Jul 28 22:16:05 gentoo input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input3

Jul 28 22:16:05 gentoo dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 150 msecs.

Jul 28 22:16:05 gentoo dvb-usb: Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle successfully initialized and connected.

```

dopo il reboot con nuovo kernel e moduli esterni:

```
Jul 28 22:59:51 gentoo dvb-usb: found a 'Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

Jul 28 22:59:51 gentoo dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dibusb-6.0.0.8.fw'

Jul 28 22:59:51 gentoo usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 4

Jul 28 22:59:51 gentoo dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo dvb-usb: found a 'Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle' in warm state.

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo DVB: registering new adapter (Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle).

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000010b

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo printing eip:

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo f955c721

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo *pde = 00000000

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo PREEMPT

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Modules linked in: dvb_usb_dibusb_mc dvb_usb_dibusb_common dvb_usb dib3000mc dib3000_common mt2060 8250_pnp$

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo CPU:    0

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo EIP:    0060:[<f955c721>]    Not tainted VLI

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo EFLAGS: 00010286   (2.6.16-gentoo-r6 #5)

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo EIP is at dvb_dmxdev_init+0x11/0x1d0 [dvb_core]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo eax: 000000ff   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00112ac4   edx: 00000000

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo esi: eeef47b4   edi: eeef47f8   ebp: eeef4788   esp: f75ebd00

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Process khubd (pid: 6391, threadinfo=f75ea000 task=f7d0ca30)

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Stack: <0>000000ff 00000163 ffffffff c01556b0 00112ac4 000000d2 00000163 f955e5ed

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo 00112ac4 00000000 00000000 eeef4000 eeef47f8 eeef4788 f96da959 eeef47b4

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo eeef4788 f96f80c0 f7fd4858 eeef4000 eeef4000 f96f7e54 00000000 eeef4000

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Call Trace:

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c01556b0>] vmalloc+0x20/0x30

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f955e5ed>] dvb_dmx_init+0x3d/0x1c0 [dvb_core]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f96da959>] dvb_usb_dvb_init+0xe9/0x1f0 [dvb_usb]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f96d94c8>] dvb_usb_init+0xa8/0x170 [dvb_usb]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f96d9855>] dvb_usb_device_init+0x115/0x1e0 [dvb_usb]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f96f7027>] dibusb_mc_probe+0x27/0x30 [dvb_usb_dibusb_mc]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f942f5ec>] usb_probe_interface+0x6c/0xc0 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c0375415>] driver_probe_device+0xc5/0xf0

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c0375440>] __device_attach+0x0/0x10

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c037491d>] bus_for_each_drv+0x5d/0x80

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c03754b2>] device_attach+0x62/0x70

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c0375440>] __device_attach+0x0/0x10

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c0374a95>] bus_add_device+0x35/0xd0

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c037903c>] device_pm_add+0x4c/0x90

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c03738bc>] device_add+0x11c/0x1c0

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f942f157>] usb_set_configuration+0x327/0x490 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f9428a9a>] usb_new_device+0xaa/0x180 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f9429d8a>] hub_port_connect_change+0x27a/0x440 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f942000a>] snd_rawmidi_info_select_user+0x5a/0xa0 [snd_rawmidi]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f942a1aa>] hub_events+0x25a/0x4c0 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f942a429>] hub_thread+0x19/0xf0 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c012ec10>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x60

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c012ec10>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x60

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<f942a410>] hub_thread+0x0/0xf0 [usbcore]

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c012e6b6>] kthread+0xb6/0xf0

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c012e600>] kthread+0x0/0xf0

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo [<c01013b5>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Code: 56 f9 c7 04 24 25 67 56 f9 e8 1c d9 bb c6 e9 73 ff ff ff 8d b4 26 00 00 00 00 55 57 56 53 83 ec 28 8b 74 24 3c 8b 46 10 89 04 24 <ff> 50 0$

Jul 28 22:59:57 gentoo udevd-event[18308]: wait_for_sysfs: waiting for '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/bus' failed

```

Moduli baggati? una configurazione del kernel sbagliata? o solo sfiga??

----------

## randomaze

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo DVB: registering new adapter (Leadtek - USB2.0 Winfast DTV dongle).
> 
> Jul 28 22:59:53 gentoo Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000010b

 

Tanto risolto non mi sembra, quel errore di allocazione della memoria ha tutta l'aria di essere un bug nel modulo. Forse (ripeto, forse) dovuto a un mancato parametro da passare al modulo.

----------

## unz

in teoria non dovresti fare l'insmod, dovrebbe fare tutto da solo.

Il supporto all'infrarossi è attivo nel kernel? La parte relativa ai firmware è tutta abilitata nel kernel 

```
# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

```

----------

## Tintenstich

Ok, ricompilati moduli v4l-dvb a dovere , inseriti nel kernel , fatto reboot e tutto funziona alla perfezione!

Ho inserito i canali DVB-T nel channels.conf di VDR insieme a quelli per la scheda DVB-S (Skystar2) e VDR switcha tra i due device senza problemi!!

Grazie di tutto!!

----------

